# Internet Wireless Routers for DU



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone got any recommendations on the best routers for DU, having problems with mine, forever resetting it


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I liek the Cisco range of routers. Easy to set up, clearly show you what their capabilities are at each stage (you can get a cheap basic one or the one I have which allows me to connect a media server to it). They stock the range in Plugins - as well as plenty of other models.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I bought mine from Carrefour - a cheap one at around 175 Dhs which is functional. I asked the salesperson which one to buy


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

rsinner said:


> I bought mine from Carrefour - a cheap one at around 175 Dhs which is functional.
> 
> 
> > I asked the salesperson which one to buy


Was the first thing they told you was where it was made? 

Cisco ones are a good shout. Emax store has a good selection of them.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

We use two routers to cover all areas of our large apartment and have no problems with them and we are with Du. 

They are 

1. Sitecom 150M router 
2. D-Link Xtreme N Gigabit router

both are plugn play - give either one of these a go 

Regards
Debra


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Now I remember - I have D Link as well


----------



## Fullalove (Apr 7, 2011)

Bringing an old thread back to life, but im having trouble with my router.
I have just had Du activate the maximum broadband package for my apt but cannot get my wireless router to work for love nor money. The sockets are compatible with both normal phone line and the ADSL plug that the router takes, yet when plugged in, it will not recognise internet connection. Plugging directly to the PC works fine on the normal cable; what am I missing? 
Its a router I brought over from UK, is that my problem?


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Fullalove said:


> Bringing an old thread back to life, but im having trouble with my router.
> I have just had Du activate the maximum broadband package for my apt but cannot get my wireless router to work for love nor money. The sockets are compatible with both normal phone line and the ADSL plug that the router takes, yet when plugged in, it will not recognise internet connection. Plugging directly to the PC works fine on the normal cable; what am I missing?
> Its a router I brought over from UK, is that my problem?



You can't use a UK ADSL router. You will need a router with an Ethernet WAN port. The UK router is expecting an ADSL cable, which is similar to the ethernet one but different.

Pop down to one of the electronic shops and pick up a new router.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2011)

Lynksis


----------



## Fullalove (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys, got a cheap D-link router; 300mbps, works perfectly!!! Ill never buy netgear again!


----------

